# Troll Hunter



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

What are your views folks :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have been wanting to watch this since I saw the adds for it at the Cinema, is it available on DVD now then


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

yep , well it is at blockbusters.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

I thought it was pretty good. Something a little bit different from the norm.

Kind of like Cloverfield with the handheld camera only better.

Worth a watch in my opinion :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I like Cloverfield so looks like I will have to get my hands on the DVD then, I will start with Play.com first


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Result!, Play.com have it on DVD and Blueray plus free extra's. I have gone with the normal DVD for £10.99 deliverd after the 9th


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

you a buyer not as renter then lol


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

There isnt anywhere near me that rents anymore so I cant but I like to have certain films anyway.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Trrrooooooooolllll !!

I'd be interested to know what you think of the film. Let us know when you've had a chance to watch it. If you liked Cloverfield I'm pretty certain you'll like this too.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Will do mate, if I dont like it you will see it on here for sale :lol:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

the trailer looks cool on you tube lol


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Just looked at the trailer and I didnt relise it was a foreign film and I think it will be more of a laugh at the dodgy trolls :lol:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

lol subs a bit like rare exports film.


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

It has english dubbing on the blueray. Thought it was quite good up to the point of seeing the first troll. Looked like it was something out of Jim Hendersons workshop.. was pretty dissapointed to be honest.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

It was decent tbh. Very different to the norm lol


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I havent waisted my money then


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Worth a watch


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Serapth said:


> It has english dubbing on the blueray. Thought it was quite good up to the point of seeing the first troll. Looked like it was something out of Jim Hendersons workshop.. was pretty dissapointed to be honest.


http://henson.com/


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

is it crap then?


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

nah its alright watch, i admit the 1st troll is ermmmmmmm errrrr. But that aside decent watch.


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

james_death said:


> http://henson.com/


You knew what i meant 



s2kpaul said:


> nah its alright watch, i admit the 1st troll is ermmmmmmm errrrr. But that aside decent watch.


Thats what spoilt it for me. After that i couldnt take it seriously.


----------

